# Pedal Give Away - Klon Clone



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It's been a while....

I don't know much about this pedal. Onliners call it the poor man's Klon. mhammer has stated it isn't the same circuit.

Rules:

1) maximum of one post per day
2)Ends October first - random number generator victory
3)Quebec is included
4) You don't have to change avatar to the beebs


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey, am I finally eligible for contests now?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Hey, am I finally eligible for contests now?


You may now reap the rewards of being one of us.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Only eligible people who changed their avatar for the picture of Justin Bieber.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

amagras said:


> Only eligible people who changed their avatar


No. Just vote that mine stays...


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I want those 25 seconds back......I thought the tone was throaty...clear and almost a vocal quality to it....


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Hey, am I finally eligible for contests now?


Not until you get a Bieber!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Alex said:


> I want those 25 seconds back......I thought the tone was throaty...clear and almost a vocal quality to it....


I want those 5 seconds back. I couldn't hit the pause button quick enough.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> I want those 5 seconds back. I couldn't hit the pause button quick enough.


You didn't get to the hammer on/pull-offs? C'mon beebs...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Alex said:


> I want those 25 seconds back......I thought the tone was throaty...clear and almost a vocal quality to it....


Nope. It'll go with my thousands of other seconds I've collected over the years. So many poor people left in my wake...


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I've always wanted a klone.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

its all gold....how bad can that be....hope I win it...
G.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Heard about that pedal, but never tried yet. 


BTW what's with the biebers? I am confused by everyone's avatars.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice offer! Do I really have to change my avatar?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I don't care what the prize is! I don't want to be a clone of Justin Bieber!!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Count me in...but I REFUSE to change my av to Beiber. Man...giving away a pedal AND having a Beiber av. You're sending mixed signals @adcandour.


----------



## chrstnjcb (Sep 25, 2015)

Great prize! Count me in as well

Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

You know, my birthday is in October... this would be a nice present. 

Edit: posted twice today. Don't count this one.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank's for the contest and count me in. Not changing my avatar though…..


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> You know, my birthday is in October... this would be a nice present.


Mine too but I'm pretty sure the numbers will be vastly different. I'm not as young as I look in my avatar.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mario said:


> Thank's for the contest and count me in. Not changing my avatar though…..


In your case that would be sacrilege.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

davetcan said:


> Mine too but I'm pretty sure the numbers will be vastly different. I'm not as young as I look in my avatar.


I'm not as old as I look in person. The big beard and grey hair work as a disguise. If I shave and wear a hat I still look 17.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just so folks know (and I imagine many do), the Austin Gold is NOT anywhere close to the design of a Klon Centaur. That said, free pedals are nice. Just don't fret about not winning this one too much.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I never fret about not winning...I'm used to it. I can't help letting myself get sucked in when something FREE comes around though.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

JBFairthorne said:


> Count me in...but I REFUSE to change my av to Beiber. Man...giving away a pedal AND having a Beiber av. You're sending mixed signals @adcandour.


strategic...


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm younger than I thought I was but older than I should be!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Can I bebeibs?


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks Adcandour. That's mighty nice of you! Or should I say Biebs!


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

I would love to get a freebie Klone from the bieb clone.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

mhammer said:


> ... Just don't fret about not winning this one too much.


I promise not to be upset when I don't win.



Jamdog said:


> ... BTW what's with the biebers? I am confused by everyone's avatars.


Petition asking adcandour to change his Avatar


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

bw66 said:


> I promise not to be upset when I don't win.
> 
> 
> 
> Petition asking adcandour to change his Avatar


Yeah but why yall takin his avatar? Jealous of how well chosen it is?


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

One for a test...


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Can we get sound samples?


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

Yay, Quebec is included!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jamdog said:


> Yeah but why yall takin his avatar?


As I used to tell my mother: "Well everyone else was doing it."


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

bw66 said:


> As I used to tell my mother: "Well everyone else was doing it."


And your mother used to answer "if everyone burns their guitars and plays drums, will you do it?"


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Jamdog said:


> And your mother used to answer "if everyone burns their guitars and plays drums, will you do it?"


I wasn't aware that you knew her...

(If this post wins, please redraw)


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Were We Brave? said:


> Yay, Quebec is included!


We gotta let you into a contest sometimes. Just don't tell your government we let you have fun.


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

cboutilier said:


> We gotta let you into a contest sometimes. Just don't tell your government we let you have fun.


Ah man, all the contests we miss out...

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

bieber,bieber,bieber!!!


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

If I win it, and don't like it, I'll raffle it off in the same way. Pretty soon maybe all of us will get a crack at this


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Buzz 'm Click.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Free stuff! Yay!


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

davetcan said:


> If I win it, and don't like it, I'll raffle it off in the same way. Pretty soon maybe all of us will get a crack at this


I was thinking the same.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

One post per day!


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I have a Sonic Glory, and until it died, it was a decent tube screamer.
I'm thinking about building a Rat into the enclosure.
Do I have to post everyday until Oct 1 to be elegible to win?

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> I was thinking the same.


Hopefully none of you like it and I can actually have a chance at winning.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> Hopefully none of you like it and I can actually have a chance at winning.


I'll try to do a small demo soon. I think it sounds pretty good.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've heard worse


----------



## jayjacque (Sep 2, 2012)

Staking my claim for the Bieb's fav pedal


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Whooop! Cheers adcandour !


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, I can say this - it sounds really good through the new fender. I have a small condenser mic that plugs directly into an iPad. I haven't used it yet, but will try it out this evening. I think you guys will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd love to do a sideby side with my silver pony


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

On vacation, but still checking in.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

adcandour said:


> Well, I can say this - it sounds really good through the new fender. I have a small condenser mic that plugs directly into an iPad. I haven't used it yet, but will try it out this evening. I think you guys will be pleasantly surprised.


Play some Hendrix!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Just so folks know (and I imagine many do), the Austin Gold is NOT anywhere close to the design of a Klon Centaur. That said, free pedals are nice. Just don't fret about not winning this one too much.


That's cool, I'm just gonna sell it and donate the funds to Chuck's avatar change operation.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Klone clone flin flon .


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

thanks for the contest.......


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Will it makes me play like John Mayer?


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Playa!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

In BC at the moment visiting my Daughter and husband.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Can I just post 5 times now and wait until October 1st?


----------



## Harvester1199 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sweet, one can never have too many pedals!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Off to Nelson BC today for a road trip. Should get a great bunch of pics today. We're going to take the ferry across Kootenay lake and then off to Creston, were My Daughter and her husband befriended a Mom and Pop Ukrainian Resteraunt for dinner. It's been a while since I indulged in the homemade fruits of my youth!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Maybe the crowD will like me more if I tell them im using a Klon.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

I'll toss my hat in the ring!


----------



## Schmart (Jun 7, 2011)

Count me in for that mythical Bieber tone!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Me! Oh me! Oh my! Oh Bieber-fy! 




Shiny!!!


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Here. Just lost out on a cab so maybe this?


----------



## murraythek (Jun 1, 2013)

Boom! For da Biebs!


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

why am i always late to the party?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Is this the pedal that makes your dog poop?

If so, I'm in.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sulphur said:


> Is this the pedal that makes your dog poop?
> 
> If so, I'm in.


I wish it was the pedal.

i have a hunch that it was my playing.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Pork chops in a mushroom cream sauce...oh my that was yummy!


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Just reread the rules. I don't have to change my avatar to Beiber... Phew! I was avoiding the forum for the last few days fearing that I'd log on and everyone would be JB!~


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Just reread the rules. I don't have to change my avatar to Beiber... Phew! I was avoiding the forum for the last few days fearing that I'd log on and everyone would be JB!~


As long as the Biebs doesnt try to keep up with his buddy Nick Jonas in the guitar solo world, we'll be ok.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Long day yesterday visiting Nelson, and driving through Kootnay Pass ( no guard rails at the summit BTW!) had dinner at Chatka's which brought back fond memories of my youth.

Just going to lay low today and catch a movie and make Schnizel with my Daughter for dinner!

Feels pretty good to just switch off normal life for a while......


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey-ho, pedals you know! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

im in


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Pork chops in a mushroom cream sauce...oh my that was yummy!


johnnyshaka said:


> Pork chops in a mushroom cream sauce...oh my that was yummy!


Leftovers were even BETTER!


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

I re-read the rules and can't find the clause that states we'd re draft it if it s... Erm.. We don't like it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

LOL very funny


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Would anyone be offended if I played country music with a klone?


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Not in the least!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

johnnyshaka said:


> Pork chops in a mushroom cream sauce...oh my that was yummy!
> 
> 
> Leftovers were even BETTER!


Great, now I'm hungry 

(Autocorrect keeps changing my words)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'll throw in a post adcandour. But just one. Good on you for giving to the community! It's a nice gesture.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> I'll throw in a post adcandour. But just one. Good on you for giving to the community! It's a nice gesture.


I agree, it's a nice gesture.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

johnnyshaka said:


> Pork chops in a mushroom cream sauce...oh my that was yummy!
> 
> 
> Leftovers were even BETTER!


And the last of the leftovers hit the spot!

I love it when a plan comes together... especially when pork is involved.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Couldn'ts


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sent from my other other brain


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

How do I get in?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

posting here i guess


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

@adcandour I think you should up the stakes and let whoever wins get to pick your avatar too.


----------



## jayjacque (Sep 2, 2012)

Sneaking one more entry in for that Hot Bieber sound


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Good morning Everyone...last couple of days out west and heading back sunday.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

TGIF!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Don't let me down


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> I'll throw in a post adcandour. But just one. Good on you for giving to the community! It's a nice gesture.


I agree. This is so much better than just sitting on the front porch in your fruit-of-the-looms, drinking beer and scaring little kids.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

P.S. Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

September 30!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

k tone said:


> How do I get in?


You're in.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Another one for Sept 30


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

adcandour said:


> You're in.


What if he was just asking??? 

(don't count this)


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't know why I keep posting here. I'll never win cause Chuck doesn't like me


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> I don't know why I keep posting here. I'll never win cause Chuck doesn't like me


Fred, you know i love you, you f'n ball breaker.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Fred, you know i love you, you f'n ball breaker.


I'm not as charming or whitty in person. The internet allows me time to think about my posts and give the appearance of intelligence.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Am I too late ?


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

copperhead said:


> Am I too late ?


I suppose that depends on your time zone


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Results in a minute...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Post #78

Go check it out.

PM your address...pedal coming your way.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Did I even enter? Ah well. Congrats #78!


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

Congrats Cboutilier


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Woot! Well played, & thanks to Adcandour for a great giveaway.
Bravo sirs, bravo.


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Post #78
> 
> Go check it out.
> 
> PM your address...pedal coming your way.


Seeeeee, I told you!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> Seeeeee, I told you!


You're gonna have to take _that_ up with Karma, pal. I just read the numbers...


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

adcandour said:


> You're gonna have to take _that_ up with Karma, pal. I just read the numbers...


You mean pick the person you like


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Great, one of the regulars won!!! Congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Congrats Mr. Boutillier and thanks adcandour for doing this, it's fun.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The fun around here just never stops!

Thanks adcandour and congrats, Cboutilier!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I never win things!


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> I never win things!


Liar.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Jamdog said:


> Liar.


That statement is no longer correct. You can blame that on Chuck. I'm pretty excited. I've been wanting a pretty transparent overdrive to put alongside my OD3.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations, cboutilier! Your a winner now.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Look what arrived yesterday!

__
http://instagr.am/p/BLclt8NjsqM/


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats cboutilier.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm really enjoying it so far. I'm going to do a demo of it this weekend. It pairs really nicely with a BF/SF Fender style amp. With the gain just over half, it adds a similar drive tone to my SR turned up to half way and digging in a little extra with the pick. I can really nail the Vince Gill into a Deluxe Reverb solo tone.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

It's even better when a guy gets a freebie and actually finds a pertinent use for it regarding style.

Great to hear, can't wait for the sound clip.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> It's even better when a guy gets a freebie and actually finds a pertinent use for it regarding style.
> 
> Great to hear, can't wait for the sound clip.


This weekend, I promise! I used it this evening to push my OD3 into my Valve Jr. Result: endless creamy sustain!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> This weekend, I promise! I used it this evening to push my OD3 into my Valve Jr. Result: endless creamy sustain!


Make sure you '@' me. I would hate to miss it.


----------

